# spring has sprung



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

look what popped out








I also have daffodils ready to bloom
asparagus is up and my rhubarb about 4 inches already


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

All over a gravesite? Awesome!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

ooooh how pretty!


----------



## strange1 (Mar 12, 2006)

I think my spring has sprung has sprung its sprung spring


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Crocus, love them!
We've had a few native flowering gems pop up in the last few days.
Have no idea what they are???


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Yes, last chance to get the peas in. I'm out of compost though. Have to wing it with some peat moss.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Cool, you compost too...new info I didn't know.

I've been doing it for 12-15 years.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Vlad said:


> Yes, last chance to get the peas in. I'm out of compost though. Have to wing it with some peat moss.


Thanks Ken, I forgot all about the early stuff. Hope my strawberries made it through the winter, put in a new raised bed of them last summer.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

We're moving the whole garden this year, so no real early garden at home, but we'll have the one at my Mom's house in full swing. And my rhubarb bed is hurting, time to dig and redo it. I think I've lost my raspberries though, and that's a shame, I've had that same strain going since the mid 70s. The leeks are hurting as well. Man, I'll have to give up prop work this summer if I want a garden, lol.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Gardening is a life style, no question about it!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Already have tomatoes and peppers on the bush now. lots of flowers on my eggplants...should be seeing peas, beans, and okra soon. This year I will put down 3 types of pumpkins for the party and I will get hay bales and sugarcane stalks grown by my neighbor.

nice pic Lilly thanks for showing us...here is the bush at the end of my driveway-


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

now that a bunch of flowers beelce..
we dont even have leaves on the trees they are just starting to bud ..
It's raining here the river is way up and heavy rain on thurs ,we may get snow this weekend again so im glad I didnt rake my beds out yet.
I would like to have another garden but theres a big pile of wood sitting onit.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice bush Bee!
Yeah, no leaves here either Lilly. Snow is a maybe for this weekend as well


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

beelce said:


> ...and I will get hay bales and sugarcane stalks grown by my neighbor.


Yeah, I've always had problems growing those hay bales! LOL


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I've been cleaning up the gardens too. I like to come across all the flowers that are coming up now. The only thing I don't like finding in my garden is all the doggie diamonds that are left by Max & Jakey Bonz.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

But diamonds are a gal's best friend.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> But diamonds are a gal's best friend.


The ones that come out of the diamonds mines - oh yes! Not the ones that come out of my dogs' butts!


----------



## Hauntful (Apr 21, 2004)

Those are just beautiful which is why I love spring and summer.


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright all you green-thumbed kiddies...when is the best time to plant pumpkins for October? I live in Southern California if that helps anyone. Right now I have my grapes coming in, avocados, cumquats, lemons, grapefruit, oranges, figs, guavas, peaches, apricots, plums, and apples coming in, but I have never done pumpkins. Any and all advice is appreciated.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

frstvamp1r said:


> Right now I have my grapes coming in, avocados, cumquats, lemons, grapefruit, oranges, figs, guavas, peaches, apricots, plums, and apples coming in,


Where the hell do you find time to haunt?


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

Revenant said:


> Where the hell do you find time to haunt?


Hahahahaha...Well since I am a daddy of a 1 year old, I don't sleep much anymore...so that's when my Halloween Project room comes alive and I bust out my Dremel drill and stuff like that. For the most part all my trees need very little outside influence.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey frstvamp1r...I have the same question...when to plant pumpkin for the party...If you look at the seed pack, it will tell you the number of days it takes for the pumpkin to mature (mine say 120 days)...plus a ripe pumpkin can last a long time after you pick it...so I am planning on picking pumpkins in early October....which means planting June 1st for me here in southern Louisiana

This year I will try for the giant 300lbs type...that's a lot of growing for 120 days!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

you can always check out 
a local garden place for
planting times for your zone

heres a tip
Squash bugs and cucumber beetles love pumpkins. Petunias or nasturtiums planted nearby will repel the squash bugs. To fend off the beetles, avoid planting cucumbers near pumpkins. Instead, plant a circle of radishes around each hill a week before you plant the pumpkin seeds (or at the same time you set out plants).


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Beelce what seeds are you using for your giant pumpkins..
I hear atlantic giant goes 200 lbs and up when mature.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

ahhh...thanks for the tips Lilly...I will be planting "Dills Atlantic Giant Pumpkin"...says that it is "common for it's seeds to consistently produce 400-500 pound fruit"...I better start my "radish ring"...does it keep out vampires too?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

no that would have to be a garlic plant LOL


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Got three roses planted today, Have some potted tulips that have to go in as well.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I picked asparagus today ..don't have alot but it was enough for supper..


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Shoot.... all our azaleas bloomed for about a couple of days, then we had 3 nights of freezes that killed them all, the week RIGHT before the Azalea festivals. I wish our weather would straighten out. 2 days in the pool and 80s, then 3 days in the mid-60s with lows in the low 40s and lots of wind to make it feel kinda cool.

I want my sunshine and heat dangit!

My tulips started to come up (that andy bought me last year for Valentines and I replanted out in the yard) but they decided they didn't want to keep going and shriveled away. My daughters just planted moon flower seeds and sunflower seeds out in the corner of the yard where there's nothing else growing except grass. I thought it was kinda funny -- moon, sun.... lol


----------

